# كيف يكون المسيح هو الله ؟



## magdy_2010 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*أحبائى المسيحين اتقدم لكم بسؤال يشغل بالى كثيرا وتساؤلات حول بعض النصوص فى الكتاب المقدس .. لعلى أذا فهمتها يكتب لى الخلاص على أيديكم

والكتاب المقدس بيقول :

مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيكم " ( 1بط 15:3 )*
*
كيف يكون يسوع هو الله وهذه النصوص تثبت عجزه عن " القدره - الإراده - الغفران - التعليم "


القدره

(الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(انجيل يوحنا-5-30)(انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني)

(الفانديك)(العدد)(العدد-16-28)(فقال موسى بهذا تعلمون ان الرب قد ارسلني لاعمل كل هذه الاعمال وانها ليست من نفسي.)

(الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(انجيل يوحنا-5-19)(فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.)

(الفانديك)(انجيل لوقا)(Lk-22-43)(وظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه.)

الغفران

(الفانديك)(انجيل لوقا)(انجيل لوقا-23-34)(فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون.واذ اقتسموا ثيابه اقترعوا عليها)

من ناحية الارادة :

(الفانديك)(انجيل لوقا)(انجيل لوقا-22-42)(قائلا يا ابتاه ان شئت ان تجيز عني هذه الكاس.ولكن لتكن لا ارادتي بل ارادتك.)

التعاليم :

(الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(انجيل يوحنا-7-16)(اجابهم يسوع وقال تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي ارسلني.)
(الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(انجيل يوحنا-12-49)(لاني لم اتكلم من نفسي لكن الآب الذي ارسلني هو اعطاني وصية ماذا اقول وبماذا اتكلم.)

فالله لا يمكن ان يره احد والمسيح يرى
(الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(انجيل يوحنا-1-18)(الله لم يره احد قط.الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر)

فالمسيح قال عن نفسه انه انسان ولم يقل انه اله
(الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(Jn-8-40)(ولكنكم الآن تطلبون ان تقتلوني وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله.هذا لم يعمله ابراهيم.)

فيقول المسيح يتحدث عن الحياة الابدية

(الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(Jn-6-47)(الحق الحق اقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله حياة ابدية.)
(الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(Jn-5-39)(فتشوا الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية.وهي التي تشهد لي.)

وهنا يذكر لنا الحياة الابدية
(الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(انجيل يوحنا-17-3)(وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.)

فالمسيح رسول من عند الله

(الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(Jn-5-30)(انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني)
(الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(انجيل يوحنا-7-16)(اجابهم يسوع وقال تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي ارسلني.)
(الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(انجيل يوحنا-12-49)(لاني لم اتكلم من نفسي لكن الآب الذي ارسلني هو اعطاني وصية ماذا اقول وبماذا اتكلم.)
(الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(Jn-5-37)(والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته.)
(الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(انجيل يوحنا-11-42)(وانا علمت انك في كل حين تسمع لي.ولكن لاجل هذا الجمع الواقف قلت.ليؤمنوا انك ارسلتني.)

ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما
*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

> *أحبائى المسيحين اتقدم لكم بسؤال يشغل بالى كثيرا وتساؤلات حول بعض النصوص فى الكتاب المقدس .. لعلى أذا فهمتها يكتب لى الخلاص على أيديكم*


من الواضح جدا انك لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس والكلام الذي ذكرته ما هو إلا نقل من المواقع الاسلامية وعلى العموم سنرد .


> *(الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(انجيل يوحنا-5-30)(انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني)*


هو حضرتك بتفهم النص إزاي المسيح بيقول مقدرش احاسب الناس من روحي زي ما بعرف عنهم انا هاحاسبهم ...زي ما انت تقول الله لا يقدر ان يكون الا عادلا ..هل اسلوب الحصر هنا يفيد العجز اعتقد لا نهائيا وهذا تفسير للنص :"
أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي  شيئًا (راجع عدد 19). كما أسمع أدين ودينونتي عادلة لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة  الآب الذي أرسلني. يجب أن نلاحظ جيدًا أن الرب يتكلم هنا: 

 أولاً- بالنظر إلى المقام  الذي تعيَّن لهُ بمشورة الآب والذي اتخذهُ اختياريًّا فإن الأُقنوم الأول هو الآب  والمرسل. فإذًا الأُقنوم الثاني منتسب إليهِ كابن ومُرسَل فلا يليق بهِ أن يفعل من  نفسهِ شيئًا. فعدم القدرة المذكور هنا ليس العجز والضعف كقولك إني لا أقدر أن أطير  كنسر بل هو كمالهُ ذاتيًّا بحيث أنهُ كان خاضعًا وطائعًا للآب المُرسلهُ كجواب ولد  مطيع إذا عرض عليه أحدٌ أن يُخالف أمر أبيهِ لو قال لهُ: إني لا أقدر على ذلك. فليس  معناهُ أنهُ لا يقدر على ذلك إلاَّ من حيثية خضوعهِ التام لوالدهِ يعني عدم قدرتهِ  ينتج من مشيئتهِ الطائعة لا من عجزهِ جسدًا. 

ثانيًا- لا يجوز أن نقسم شخص  الرب وننسب مشيئة واحدة لهُ كالله ومشيئة أخرى لهُ كإنسان لأنهُ لا يوجد أدنى أساس  لذلك في كلمة الله. والكلمة صار جسدًا وحلَّ بيننا. ونراهُ يعمل ويتكلم كشخص واحد  ولكن دائمًا باعتبار نسبتهِ للآب والمقام الجديد الذي وُجد فيهِ. كانت لهُ مشيئة  كما قال ولكن ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت. وأما كمالهُ فظهر بأنهُ كان يريد  ويشاء تمامًا وبدون تردُّد كل ما تعيَّن لهُ من قبل إرادة أبيهِ. وهذه نفس الطاعة  المطلوبة منا غير أنهُ يمكن أن تكون محاربة فينا بين الروح والجسد لأنهُ توجد فينا  مشيئتان كما لا يخفى عند المؤمن المختبر. (انظر رومية 14:7-25؛ أفسس 3:2) خلاف  المسيح الذي إنما شاء أن يعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلهُ. وحسب ذلك مأكلهُ ومشربهُ. لو قلنا  بوجود مضادة فيهِ من أي جهةٍ لمشيئة الآب أنكرنا كمالهُ. 

ثالثًا- يُشير بقولهِ: كما  أسمع أدين ودينونتي عادلة لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني. إلى هذه  الحقيقة نفسها. لأنهُ لو تصرَّف في القضاء أو في غيرهِ بخلاف مشيئة الآب لكان مثل  آدم تمامًا الذي شاء وعمل لنفسهِ بقطع النظر عن مشيئة خالقهِ. ولكنهُ لم يفعل ذلك  فدينونتهُ عادلة كونها صادرة من مشيئة الآب وليست من مشيئة وكيل أو مُرسَل تعظَّم  ضد الذي وكَّلهُ وأرسلهُ. لا شك بأنهُ يتكلم هنا عن إجراءهِ الدينونة بحسب قرائن  الكلام ولكن هذا المبدأ يصدق أيضًا على جميع أعمالهِ وأقوالهِ بحيث أنها كانت كاملة  وصادقة لأنهُ يكملها دائمًا كالابن المطيع المُكرم أباهُ وكمُرسل أمين في كل شيء."



> *(الفانديك)(العدد)(العدد-16-28)(فقال موسى بهذا تعلمون ان الرب قد ارسلني لاعمل كل هذه الاعمال وانها ليست من نفسي.)
> 
> (الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(انجيل يوحنا-5-19)(فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.)*


انا لو حضرتك فعلا فاهم ومش ناقل لكنت فهمت ان النص التاني يثبت ان المسيح هو الله لانك اقتصيته وهذا هو النص كاملا :"

16 وَلِهَذَا كَانَ  الْيَهُودُ يَطْرُدُونَ يَسُوعَ، وَيَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، لأَنَّهُ عَمِلَ  هَذَا فِي سَبْتٍ. 17فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا  أَعْمَلُ». 18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ  يَقْتُلُوهُ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ  اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.19فَأًَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ  لَهُمُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ  مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ  ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ. 20 لأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ  وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ، وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ  هَذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ. 21 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ  الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. 22 لأَنَّ  الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ،  23لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الاِبْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ  الاِبْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.24« اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ  لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ  حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ، بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ  الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ." 

لو انت فاهم الكلام اقل شئ كنت فهمت ان المسيح يعادل نفسه بالله ويساوي نفسه بالله ويقول انه يدين العالم ويحاكمه وهذا تفسير للنص 

15 فَمَضَى الإِنْسَانُ  وَأَخْبَرَ الْيَهُودَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الَّذِي أَبْرَأَهُ. 16 وَلِهذَا كَانَ  الْيَهُودُ يَطْرُدُونَ يَسُوعَ، وَيَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، لأَنَّهُ عَمِلَ  هذَا فِي سَبْتٍ. 17 فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا  أَعْمَلُ». 18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ  يَقْتُلُوهُ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضًا إِنَّ  اللهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللهِ. (عدد 15-18). 

فأصاب بتقديمهِ هذه الشهادة  عن الذي شفاهُ فصارت لليهود فرصة مناسبة لإظهار بُغضهم القَتَّال نحو يسوع وغيرتهم  الفاسدة على طهارة سبتهم. فأجابهم يسوع: أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل. معلوم أنهُ  كان عندهُ جواب آخر لاعتراض اليهود على إجراءهِ الشفاء في السبوت (انظر مَتَّى  9:12-13؛ لوقا 10:13-17) حيث أبكتهم وأخجلهم بذكرهِ رياءهم فإنهم كانوا يمارسون بعض  أعمال في السبوت إذا كانت صوالحهم الزمنية تقتضيها ولكنهُ أعطاهم جوابًا خلاف ذلك  هنا إذ قال: أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل. لم يكن الله قد وجد راحتهُ في هذا العالم  الممتلئ من الخطية وعواقبها التعيسة لأنهُ حنون ولا يستطيع أن يستريح في وسط أنينات  خليقتهِ فاضطرَّهُ الأمر بأن يجري أعمال رحمتهِ كل يوم من أيام الأسبوع. والخليقة  تاريخ إسرائيل أظهر من الجهة الواحدة معاصيهم ومن الأخرى لطف الله ورحمتهُ غير  المنقطعة. حتى حفَّظهم السبت كان صرره فارغة فقط لأنهم لم يكونوا قد دخلوا إلى  الراحة الحقيقيَّة. كان جمهور المرضى المزدحمين في بيت حَسْدا برهانًا على سوء حالة  إسرائيل وعدم حصولهم على راحة الله في أرضهم. فلما حضر الابن استمرَّ في أعمال  الرحمة مثل أبيهِ. نعم وأعلنهُ تمامًا. ففهم اليهود معنى جوابهِ فصارت لهم علَّتان  للشكوى عليهِ يعني نقضهُ السبت وجعلهُ نفسهُ معادلاً لله. 

19 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ  لَهُمُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الابْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ  مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ  ذَاكَ فَهذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الابْنُ كَذلِكَ. (عدد 19). 

 فنرى: 
أولاً- أن الرب يصادق على ما  استنتجهُ اليهود من جوابهِ أنهُ ابن الله وبالتبعيَّة معادل لله. فلم يرفض ذلك.  

 ثانيًا- مقام الخضوع الذي  أخذهُ واتحادهُ التام مع الآب بالعمل إذ قال: لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسهِ شيئًا  إلاَّ ما ينظر الآب يعمل. قد رأينا في (إصحاح 1) مجدهُ ولاهوتهُ وأزليتهُ  ومُساواتهُ مع الله وأنه هو الذي عمل في الخليقة حيث قيل: كل شيء بهِ كان وبغيرهِ  لم يكن شيءٌ مما كان إلى خلاف ذلك من الشهادات الصريحة لكون الأُقنوم الثاني هو  الخالق ثم بعد ظهورهِ بين الناس قد رأيناهُ عاملاً بالنعمة غير أنهُ كان على هيئة  الاتضاع حتى تعب من السفر وجلس على بئر يعقوب وتنازل أن يطلب قليلاً من الماء من يد  امرأة سامرية. ذلك مع أنهُ الله وابن الله. فكان قد أخذ صورة عبد ومقام مخلوق  باختيارهِ وهذا مما يُبرهن عظمتهُ بذاتهِ لأنهُ لو كان أحد الخلائق لكان بالضرورة  عبدًا ولم يستطع أن يعمل من نفسهِ شيئًا لكونهِ مخلوقًا بدون قوة في ذاتهِ. ولكنهُ  يتكلم هنا عن مقام الخضوع الذي اتخذهُ اختياريًّا والذي اقتضى أنهُ يتصرَّف بغاية  الطاعة للآب الذي أرسلهُ. فكان يليق بهِ باعتبار مقامهِ هذا أن الآب يسبقهُ بالعمل  والإرادة في كل شيء ثم بناء على أنهُ معادل بالله كان يقدر أن يعمل مثل الآب. كما  نرى في كمالة العدد الذي نحن في صددهِ. إلاَّ ما ينظر الآب يعمل لأن مهما عمل ذاك  فهذا يعملهُ الابن كذلك. فلا يمكن لأحد الخلائق مهما كان عظيمًا أن يقول قولاً كهذا  عن نفسهِ بالصدق. لأنهُ لا يقدر أن يعمل مهما عمل الآب حتى ولو فرضنا بأنهُ يقدر أن  يرى الآب عاملاً. فنحن أولاد الله بواسطة الولادة من فوق ويمكننا بالنعمة أن نتمثل  بهِ سالكين بالمحبة (انظر أفسس 1:5، 2) ولكنهُ لا يجوز لنا أن نقول: مهما عمل الآب  فهذا نعملهُ نحن. 




> *
> (الفانديك)(انجيل لوقا)(lk-22-43)(وظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه.)*


هذا نابع من عدم فهم تام للعقيدة المسيحية فنحن نؤمن ان المسيح انسان كامل واله كامل والذي ظهر له الملاك ليقويه بكل بساطة هو الانسان اي ناسوت المسيح فلا مشكلة ابدا في النص .
* كان نفسي اكمل الردود بس انا واثق ان باقي اسئلتك هتتحذف .


----------



## magdy_2010 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> هذا نابع من عدم فهم تام للعقيدة المسيحية فنحن نؤمن ان المسيح انسان كامل واله كامل والذي ظهر له الملاك ليقويه بكل بساطة هو الانسان اي ناسوت المسيح فلا مشكلة ابدا في النص .
> * كان نفسي اكمل الردود بس انا واثق ان باقي اسئلتك هتتحذف .


*مش انت بس اللى واثق يا أستاذنا أنا عندى نفس الثقه من الحذف لإنها مش أول مره 

عموما لو الإداره عندها مصداقيه فعلا تسيب التوبيك أبينلك عدم صحه كلامك

ولو تم الحذف فهذا كفيل بصدق كلامى اتفقنا 
*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

> *
> عموما لو الإداره عندها مصداقيه فعلا تسيب التوبيك أبينلك عدم صحه كلامك*


هذا كلام مرسل انا استطيع ان أفرم كل كلمة لك عن المسيحية ....فانت مهما يكن مجرد ناقل غير فاهم نهائيا وربنا يعينك ولو فعلا فاهم اكتب وعلى الاقل نتحاور انا وانت قبل الحذف 



> *ولو تم الحذف فهذا كفيل بصدق كلامى اتفقنا *


لأ طبعا هناك قوانين للمنتدى وانت تتعدى عليها ....ولذلك يحذف كلامك وعليك ان تحترم هذه القوانين تامة.


----------



## magdy_2010 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> هذا كلام مرسل انا استطيع ان أفرم كل كلمة لك عن المسيحية ....فانت مهما يكن مجرد ناقل غير فاهم نهائيا وربنا يعينك ولو فعلا فاهم اكتب وعلى الاقل نتحاور انا وانت قبل الحذف
> 
> لأ طبعا هناك قوانين للمنتدى وانت تتعدى عليها ....ولذلك يحذف كلامك وعليك ان تحترم هذه القوانين تامة.


*مين اللى قال لحضرتك انى بخالف القوانين ؟؟

انا عملت توبيك قولت أين قال المسيح انا الله تم حذفه وايقافى من المنتدى 

هو انت شايف ان السؤال ده ضد قوانين المنتدى ؟

وعموما هرد عليك نقطه نقطه لإنى فاهم كل كلمه قولتها مش ناقل زى ما حضرتك قولت
*​


----------



## magdy_2010 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> هو حضرتك بتفهم النص إزاي المسيح بيقول مقدرش احاسب الناس من روحي زي ما بعرف عنهم انا هاحاسبهم ...زي ما انت تقول الله لا يقدر ان يكون الا عادلا ..هل اسلوب الحصر هنا يفيد العجز اعتقد لا نهائيا وهذا تفسير للنص :"
> أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي  شيئًا (راجع عدد 19). كما أسمع أدين ودينونتي عادلة لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة  الآب الذي أرسلني. يجب أن نلاحظ جيدًا أن الرب يتكلم هنا:
> 
> أولاً- بالنظر إلى المقام  الذي تعيَّن لهُ بمشورة الآب والذي اتخذهُ اختياريًّا فإن الأُقنوم الأول هو الآب  والمرسل. فإذًا الأُقنوم الثاني منتسب إليهِ كابن ومُرسَل فلا يليق بهِ أن يفعل من  نفسهِ شيئًا. فعدم القدرة المذكور هنا ليس العجز والضعف كقولك إني لا أقدر أن أطير  كنسر بل هو كمالهُ ذاتيًّا بحيث أنهُ كان خاضعًا وطائعًا للآب المُرسلهُ كجواب ولد  مطيع إذا عرض عليه أحدٌ أن يُخالف أمر أبيهِ لو قال لهُ: إني لا أقدر على ذلك. فليس  معناهُ أنهُ لا يقدر على ذلك إلاَّ من حيثية خضوعهِ التام لوالدهِ يعني عدم قدرتهِ  ينتج من مشيئتهِ الطائعة لا من عجزهِ جسدًا.
> ...


*جميل جدا تنتاقش فى نقطه نقطه أولا بالنسبه لتفسيرك ده فاحنا متفقين ان الأبن عنده القدره لكن عجبنى جدا الجمله دى

معنى كده أن يسوع له مشئيه والأب له مشئيه تانيه .. إذن هما مش شخص واحد 

تمام ؟ *​


----------



## oesi no (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*(الفانديك)(العدد)(العدد-16-28)(فقال موسى بهذا تعلمون ان الرب قد ارسلني لاعمل كل هذه الاعمال وانها ليست من نفسي.)*
*ليست من نفسى عائدة على موسى وليس على الله *

*باقى الهلفطة تتلخص بجهلك بعقيدة التثليث والتوحيد اقرأ عنها ثم نعود لنتحدث  لتجد ان كلامك وادعائتك كاذبة وهناك الكثير والكثير من المواضيع لشرح العقيدة على منتدانا *
*فلا تبخل على نفسك بالعلم *​


----------



## magdy_2010 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *(الفانديك)(العدد)(العدد-16-28)(فقال موسى بهذا تعلمون ان الرب قد ارسلني لاعمل كل هذه الاعمال وانها ليست من نفسي.)*
> *ليست من نفسى عائدة على موسى وليس على الله *
> 
> *باقى الهلفطة تتلخص بجهلك بعقيدة التثليث والتوحيد اقرأ عنها ثم نعود لنتحدث  لتجد ان كلامك وادعائتك كاذبة وهناك الكثير والكثير من المواضيع لشرح العقيدة على منتدانا *
> *فلا تبخل على نفسك بالعلم *​


*هلفطه !! كتر خيرك يا أستاذنا 

عموما أى تثليث وتوحيد ورد العضو الفاضل اللى قبلك بيؤكد أن الأب له مشيئه والأبن له مشئيه يبقى واحد ازاى ؟؟
*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

> *جميل جدا تنتاقش فى نقطه نقطه أولا بالنسبه لتفسيرك ده فاحنا متفقين ان الأبن عنده القدره لكن عجبنى جدا الجمله دى
> 
> معنى كده أن يسوع له مشئيه والأب له مشئيه تانيه .. إذن هما مش شخص واحد
> 
> تمام ؟ *


انا مش ناقص السخف الاسلامي ده انا لا احاسب على التفسيرات انا مجرد موضح ولكن لست مطالبا بالدفاع عن التفسيرات نقطة نقطة فالاحسن لك ان ترد على الجهل الذي يملأك في المسيحية ..
فعلا انا منزهل من الحالة التي انتم فيهم .اما ان اتجاوب على جوهر كلامي عليك او اصمت احسن .


> *عموما أى تثليث وتوحيد ورد العضو الفاضل اللى قبلك بيؤكد أن الأب له مشيئه والأبن له مشئيه يبقى واحد ازاى ؟؟*


من الواضح انك فاهم وعالم .....للدرجة دي ممكن تخليك في الألوهية ومتقرفناش بجهلك .


----------



## magdy_2010 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> انا مش ناقص السخف الاسلامي ده انا لا احاسب على التفسيرات انا مجرد موضح ولكن لست مطالبا بالدفاع عن التفسيرات نقطة نقطة فالاحسن لك ان ترد على الجهل الذي يملأك في المسيحية ..
> فعلا انا منزهل من الحالة التي انتم فيهم .اما ان اتجاوب على جوهر كلامي عليك او اصمت احسن .


*يا سيدى كتر ألف خيرك على الشتيمه بس ممكن توضح سببها 

مهو انا مقتبس كلامك وبرد عليه مش كلام حد تانى على فكره .. حضرتك بتقول مشيئه للأب ومشيئه للأبن .. طب إزاى يبقوا واحد ؟؟
*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

> *يا سيدى كتر ألف خيرك على الشتيمه بس ممكن توضح سببها
> 
> مهو انا مقتبس كلامك وبرد عليه مش كلام حد تانى على فكره .. حضرتك بتقول مشيئه للأب ومشيئه للأبن .. طب إزاى يبقوا واحد ؟؟*


انا لا اشتمك انا اعبر عن حقيقتك ..انا اتيت لك بتفسير مسيحي عاوزه اقبله مش عاوزه انا مش ناوي اضيع وقتي مع السخف والنقل المراحيض احنا دلوقتي نناقش الالوهية فكن كويس وخليك فيها


----------



## magdy_2010 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> انا لا اشتمك انا اعبر عن حقيقتك ..انا اتيت لك بتفسير مسيحي عاوزه اقبله مش عاوزه انا مش ناوي اضيع وقتي مع السخف والنقل المراحيض احنا دلوقتي نناقش الالوهية فكن كويس وخليك فيها


*جميل جدا مهو انا بتناقش فى الألوهيه المشرف الفاضل هو اللى أتكلم عن التوحيد وأنا رديت عليه فى اساس التوحيد

يا أستاذى الفاضل يا غالى شوف انا مش بسئ ليك ازاى زى ما حضرتك بتسئ ليا ..

حضرتك مشكورا جبت التفسير وانا بناقشك فيه زى ما حضرتك اللى طللبت فى البدايه ودلوقتى انت اللى رافض تتناقش معنى الكلام ان حضرتك اللى بتنقل ومش فاهم

جزء من التفسير بقول عشان ميكنش ليه مشئيته تانيه عكس مشيئه الأب فأنا بسأل حضرتك إزاى يكون المسيح هو الأله ومشيئته غير مشيئه الأب

السؤال فى صلب الألوهيه يا أستاذنا الفاضل !! 
*​


----------



## magdy_2010 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*وطالما برده حابب تتنناقش فى الألوهيه وبتقول ان يسوع هو الله

مش دى كلمات بولس الرسول التي كتبها للقديسين في أفسس: 

”لذلك أنا أيضاً إذ قد سمعت بإيمانكم بالرب يسوع، ومحبتكم نحو جميع القديسين، لا أزال شاكراً لأجلكم، ذاكراً إياكم في صلواتي، كي يعطيكم إله ربنا يسوع المسيح، أبو المجد، روح الحكمة والإعلان في معرفته“ (أفسس 15:1-17).

إله ربنا يسوع يعنى يسوع مش هو الأله ؟؟ 
*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

> *
> السؤال فى صلب الألوهيه يا أستاذنا الفاضل !! *


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه: يعني انت بتتكلم ان المسيح هو الاقنوم الثاني وانت آمنت بالأقانيم وفهمتها وجاي تقولنا صلب الألوهية على العموم انا لا اريد تشتيتا انا أريد مناقشة الكلام الفارغ الذي قلته في اول مشاركة واما الموضوع الذي تريد ان تكلمني فيه فيكيفيني ان انقل لك رابطا او ردا لكي اريح نفسي انا فقط اريد المشاركة الاولى لك وغير هذا لن اقبل .


----------



## magdy_2010 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه: يعني انت بتتكلم ان المسيح هو الاقنوم الثاني وانت آمنت بالأقانيم وفهمتها وجاي تقولنا صلب الألوهية على العموم انا لا اريد تشتيتا انا أريد مناقشة الكلام الفارغ الذي قلته في اول مشاركة واما الموضوع الذي تريد ان تكلمني فيه فيكيفيني ان انقل لك رابطا او ردا لكي اريح نفسي انا فقط اريد المشاركة الاولى لك وغير هذا لن اقبل .


*تشتييت ايه اللى عمال تتكلم عليه 

عمال تقول اتناقش فى الألوهيه وعمال اجيبلك نصوص وأناقشك فيها وحضرتك رافض

رد طب على كلام بولس ولا برده مش فى صلب الموضوع ؟؟


*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

> *
> ”لذلك أنا أيضاً إذ قد سمعت بإيمانكم بالرب يسوع، ومحبتكم نحو جميع القديسين، لا أزال شاكراً لأجلكم، ذاكراً إياكم في صلواتي، كي يعطيكم إله ربنا يسوع المسيح، أبو المجد، روح الحكمة والإعلان في معرفته“ (أفسس 15:1-17).
> 
> إله ربنا يسوع يعنى يسوع مش هو الأله ؟؟*


آدي الرد : وانا مستعد اناقشك فيه كلمة كلمة :
"التعبير »إله ربنا يسوع المسيح« يعني الإله الذي أرسل المسيح، والذي أتى المسيح ليعمل مشيئته،  والذي صعد المسيح إليه. وهو إله »الابن المتجسد« الفادي الذي جاء أرضنا ليموت من أجل خطايانا، وليقوم لأجل تبريرنا.  وهو وصفٌ يؤيد قول المسيح على الصليب: »إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟« (متى 27: 46)، ويطابق قوله بعد القيامة: »إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي  وإلهكم« (يوحنا 20: 17).  (ولم يقُل »أصعد إلى أبينا وإلهنا« بسبب اختلاف علاقة المسيح بالله عن علاقة التلاميذ به).. ولئلا  يخطر ببال أحد أن التعبير »إله ربنا يسوع المسيح« يُنقِص من لاهوت المسيح أضاف الرسول لقب »ربنا« إلى المسيح..  وتحمل عبارة »إله ربنا يسوع المسيح« معنى آخر هو أن الله الذي نعبده هو الذي أعلنه المسيح وأظهره لنا،  وقد قال المسيح: »الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب« (يوحنا 14: 9). فألوهية المسيح واضحة  كما أن إنسانيته واضحة"


----------



## magdy_2010 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> آدي الرد : وانا مستعد اناقشك فيه كلمة كلمة :
> "التعبير »إله ربنا يسوع المسيح« يعني الإله الذي أرسل المسيح، والذي أتى المسيح ليعمل مشيئته،  والذي صعد المسيح إليه. وهو إله »الابن المتجسد« الفادي الذي جاء أرضنا ليموت من أجل خطايانا، وليقوم لأجل تبريرنا.  وهو وصفٌ يؤيد قول المسيح على الصليب: »إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟« (متى 27: 46)، ويطابق قوله بعد القيامة: »إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي  وإلهكم« (يوحنا 20: 17).  (ولم يقُل »أصعد إلى أبينا وإلهنا« بسبب اختلاف علاقة المسيح بالله عن علاقة التلاميذ به).. ولئلا  يخطر ببال أحد أن التعبير »إله ربنا يسوع المسيح« يُنقِص من لاهوت المسيح أضاف الرسول لقب »ربنا« إلى المسيح..  وتحمل عبارة »إله ربنا يسوع المسيح« معنى آخر هو أن الله الذي نعبده هو الذي أعلنه المسيح وأظهره لنا،  وقد قال المسيح: »الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب« (يوحنا 14: 9). فألوهية المسيح واضحة  كما أن إنسانيته واضحة"


*يا سيدى فين لاهوته ده طب ما كان وجهه الكلام للمسيح مكنش قال اله المسيح ؟؟

*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

اعتقد الكلام واضح ولكنك لا تفهم .
بص ابسط دليل للاهوت من الكلام :"إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي  وإلهكم« (يوحنا 20: 17).  (ولم يقُل »أصعد إلى أبينا وإلهنا« بسبب اختلاف علاقة المسيح بالله عن علاقة التلاميذ به)"
ازاي خصص المسيح نفسه عن الباقي وكيف جعل بنوته لله وخضوعه لله في كفة والبشرية في كفة ...السبب ان المسيح هو الله ويتمبز بكونه المتحد باللاهوت غيرهم وايضا هو انسان كامل ..
وعلى العموم قول ربنا في النص يفيد الالوهية للمسيح فهو صار ربا للكل بتجسده ومع ذلك فهو عبد الله ببشريته .. وألاحظ انك تريد ان تسأل عن ذكر اللاهوت في الكتاب المقدس فهل تريد دلائله او شئ كهذا ؟؟؟؟لأني اعلم ان هذا عرضك من الأساس .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 سبتمبر 2010)

هل ممكن استلم الحوار مع الاخ مجدي ثم ينقل الي الشبهات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 سبتمبر 2010)

> كيف يكون يسوع هو الله وهذه النصوص تثبت عجزه عن " القدره - الإراده - الغفران - التعليم "
> 
> 
> القدره
> ...


[Q-BIBLE]
*أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً» (يو 5: 30)*
[/Q-BIBLE][Q-BIBLE]
30 *I can of mine own self do nothing: as I hear, I judge: and my judgment is just; because I seek not mine own will, but the will of the Father which hath sent me. *​[/Q-BIBLE]

*يقول المعترض كيف يقول المسيح انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئ وهو اله؟! *
*اولا هل يوجد اله يقول هذا نعم الهنا القدوس فالله لا يقدر ان يفعل خطية فهل هذا عجز من الله؟ اذا لنفهم كلام الكتاب المقدس الذي لا مثيل له كتاب الله الوحيد*
*اذا لنتامل الايات والاصحاح الذي اقتتف منه صاحب الشبهة الاية الرائعة التي تثبت لاهوت الرب يسوع*


*نجد الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد ياكل علي علاقة وثيقة مع الآب كما قال أنا والآب واحد*

*ففى نفس الإصحاح نجد المسيح يقول الآيات التالية**:*
*17 **فأجابهم يسوع**: **أبي يعمل حتى الآن **وأنا **أعمل*



*18 فمن أجل هذا كان اليهوديطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه،لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط،*

*بل قال أيضا إن الله أبوه، معادلا نفسه بالله*
*19 فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم : الحق الحق أقول لكم: لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئا إلا ما ينظر الآبيعمل. لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك*

*20 **لأنالآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله، وسيريه أعمالا أعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا أنتم*

*21 **لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويحيي، كذلك الابن أيضا يحيي من يشاء*

*22 **لأن الآب لا يدين أحدا، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن*

*23 **لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كمايكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله*
*لنري صورة توضيحية للاصحاح ثم نستطرد في الشرح*
*




*
نستنتج من الجزء الاول من الاصحاح امر هام جدا
*أن مهما عمل الآب فهذا يفعله الأبن أيضاً*
*حتي اليهود لما سمعو الكلام دة قامو ليقتلوة لانهم فهمين العلاقة بين الآب والابن* *والمساواه في الجوهر وفهمو **ان الرب يسوع عادل وساوى نفسه بالله الآب*

*فلماذا همّ اليهود بقتله ؟*

*ونجد في الاية رقم 21 امر هام لنتاملها اولا*
*لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويحيي، كذلك **الابن أيضا يحيي من يشاء*
*زي مالآب ايضا مبيقيم الاموات الابن بيحي الي بيريدة دة سلطان مطلق مبارك اسم الهنا القدوس*
*مين دة الي يقدر ان يحي ما يشاء غير الله الواحد *

*عدد 22 يوضح الله الديان العادل*

*وَأَخِيرًا قَدْ وُضِعَ لِي إِكْلِيلُ الْبِرِّ، الَّذِي يَهَبُهُ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، الرَّبُّ الدَّيَّانُ الْعَادِلُ، وَلَيْسَ لِي فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ ظُهُورَهُ أَيْضًا" (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 4: 8)*
*"اللهِ دَيَّانِ الْجَمِيعِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 12: 23)*​*حَاشَا لَكَ أَنْ تَفْعَلَ مِثْلَ هذَا الأَمْرِ، أَنْ تُمِيتَ الْبَارَّ مَعَ الأَثِيمِ، فَيَكُونُ الْبَارُّ كَالأَثِيمِ. حَاشَا لَكَ! أَدَيَّانُ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ لاَ يَصْنَعُ عَدْلاً؟" (سفر التكوين 18: 25)*
*تُخْبِرُ السَّمَاوَاتُ بِعَدْلِهِ، لأَنَّ اللهَ هُوَ الدَّيَّانُ" (سفر المزامير 50: 6)*
وايات كثيرة اذا فالابن هو الله . فالله هو الديان 

وعدد 21 ايضا *يذكرنا ان هنا إرتبط عمل الأبن بعمل الآب لأن**مشيئة الآب**والأبن*
*هى مشيئة إلهية واحدة*
*فالأبن له حياة**فى ذاته **مثل الآب**لذلك له القدرة على إحياء الموتى**كيفما **شاء*

*ولكن دائماً يعمل الأبن بمشيئة وإرادة**واحدة**مع الآب وإلا أصبح هناك كيانان ومشيئتان*

*وحاشا**لله أن يكون هذا** !*

نيجي بقي للشبهة الضعيفة جدا

*أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً . كما أسمع أَدين ودينونتي عادله*
*لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذيأرسلني*

*فعدم القدرة هنا ليس راجع لعجز المسيح كإنسان ولكن لإرتباطه الوثيق فى جوهر إلهىواحد مع الآب**والدليل على هذا قوله فى إنجيل يوحنا أيضاً ولكنالإصحاح 14:*

*10ألست تؤمن أني أنافي الآب والآب فيً ؟**الكلام الذي أكلمكم به **لست أتكلم به من نفسي، لكن الآب الحال فيً هو يعمل الأعمال*

*11 **صدقوني أني في الآب والآب فيً ، وإلا فصدقوني لسببالأعمال نفسها*

*12 **الحق الحق أقول لكم : من يؤمن بي فالاعمال التي أنا أعملها يعملها هو أيضا،**ويعمل أعظم منها، لأني ماض إلى أبي*

*13 **ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن*

*14 **إن سألتم شيئا باسمي فإني أفعله*





*فى هذه الآيات إتضحت منظومة العلاقة الوثيقة فى العمل بين أقنوم الآب والأبن **لأن لاهوت الآبحال فى جسد المسيح الأبن*​ 

*فما يفعله الآب يفعله الأبن أيضاً لأن المشيئة الإلهية واحدة ليتمجد الآب بالأبن*​


*لذلك هو أكد على أن من يطلب شيىءبإسمه فهذا يفعله لأنه واحد فى المشيئة مع الآب*​


*فكما يفعل الآب يفعل الأبن أيضاً وكما أن الآب يحيى موتى كذلك الأبنأيضاً**ومن يطلب شيئاًبإسم يسوع فيُلبى رب المجد طلبه **لأنه واحد فى المشيئة الإلهية معا لآب *​





نروح بقي للتفاسير 
تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكري

*آية (30): "أنا لا اقدر أن افعل من نفسي شيئاً كما اسمع أدين ودينونتي عادلة لأني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني."*

هذه الآية وصلة بين ما سبق الذي تحدث فيه يسوع عن مساواته مع الآب وبين بقية الإصحاح الذي يتكلم فيه عن الشهادة له. المسيح هنا لأول مرة يقول *أنا. *فظهر بوضوح أنه يقصد نفسه بكل ما سبق *كما أسمع أدين= *تعنى إستحالة الإنفصال بين الأقنومين في الرأي أو العمل وتشير للإتفاق التام. هي إشارة لمعرفة تامة لفكر الآب لذلك يقول *دينونتي عادلة*= فهو لا يطلب شيئاً لنفسه. ما دام هناك تساوي مطلق فهذه تشير أن لهما إرادة واحدة فالآب يريد والإبن ينفذ ويعلن لنا أي يستعلن إرادة الآب، فهو وحدهُ الذي يعرف مشيئة الآب. ولا توجد خليقة ما مهما كانت تستطيع أن ترى الله وتسمعه وتعرفه وتعرف إرادته إلاّ الإبن الذي هو من طبيعة الآب، لذلك فهذه الآية تشير لطبيعة المسيح الإلهية (يو18:1). *لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني= *مشيئة الإبن أن يعمل مشيئة الذي أرسله (يو34:4) ومشيئة الآب نجدها في (يو39:6،40) وبهذا نرى أن مشيئة الآب والإبن في إنسجام تام ووحدة، فمشيئة الله أن الجميع يخلصون. هذه الآية تكرار للآية (19) ولكن هنا يوضح أن الإبن في آية (19) هو يسوع نفسه، لذلك يقول هنا "أنا" وهو لا يعمل شيئاً بدون شركة مع الآب. فالنبوة فيها إتصال الآب بالإبن.

الآيات (19-23) نرى فيها تسلسل لطيف جداً. ففي آية (19) نرى الإبن يعمل ما يعمله الآب. وفي آية (20) يشرح لماذا فيقول *لأن *الآب يحب الإبن. ثم يقول وسيريه أعمالاً أعظم. وفي آية (21) يقول *لأن *الابن يحيي. إذاً إقامة الأموات هي الأعمال الأعظم. والإبن سيحيي من يشاء *لأنه *له الدينونة آية (22) ولكن ما معنى يريه *جميع ما هو يعمله.. وسيريه.. وكما أسمع أدين *(آية30).
نرى في آية (19) التساوي المطلق بين الآب والإبن= *مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الإبن كذلك. *والسبب في آية (20) هو المحبة. فالله محبة، ينبع محبة. والإبن هو المحبوب (أف6:1). والروح القدس هو روح المحبة. هي وحدة أساسها المحبة. وبسبب هذه الوحدة والمحبة، فالإبن يعمل كل ما يعمله الآب، وله كل ما للآب *ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله= *يريه تعني المعرفة الكاملة بما يريد الآب. فلا يعرف الآب إلا الإبن ولا أحد يعرف الإبن إلاّ الآب (لو22:10). هي معرفة التطابق الناشئ عن الوحدة. ولكن داخل المشورة الثالوثية لكل أقنوم عمله. فالآب يريد. والإبن ينفذ. فالآب يريد أن الجميع يخلصون، والإبن يقدم التجسد والفداء. الآب يريد أن يعطي حياة للبشر، وهذا ما يعمله الإبن والآب خلق العالم بالإبن، ويفعل كل الأشياء بالإبن، فالإبن به كان كل شئ. بل الإبن سيقوم بتجميع البشر في جسده ليقدم الخضوع للآب، ويعطي البشر حياة فهو له حياة في ذاته. بل هو الوحيد الذي بجسده أطاع كل الوصايا. والمسيح له أعمال هذه قال عنها أن الآب أراه إياها أو يريه إياها. وله أقوال وتعاليم ودينونة قال عنها أنه سمعها من الآب. وبنفس المفهوم يقال هذا عن الروح القدس "كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتية" (يو13:16). فهي معرفة التطابق الناشئ عن المعرفة نتيجة الوحدة، الوحدة التي في طبيعة الله بالمحبة. والآب يريد والإبن يَعْمَلْ ويُعَلِّمْ. والروح القدس يُخْبِرْ.
وبهذا المفهوم فالمسيح يقول لهم.. وإن شقيت في السبت فأنا لم أخالف وصايا الآب. وكيف أخالفها إن كان هناك هذه الوحدة وهذا الحب.
وإذا قال المسيح *يريها *فهو يقصد الأعمال التي يعملها الآن. وإذا قال *سيريه *فهو يقصد الأعمال التي سيعملها في المستقبل كإقامة أموات، بل قيامته هو شخصياً. وإذا قال *رأيت *فهذا إشارة لسابق وجوده قبل التجسد.
وقول السيد المسيح هنا أنه يحيي من يشاء فهذا إشارة لأنه هو يهوه، فهذه مقدرة الله فقط (تث29:32+ 2مل7:5+ 1صم6:2). وهذا ما يفهمه اليهود الذين يكلمهم المسيح. ويعلن المسيح أيضاً بوضوح أنه يهوه إذ هو الديان، وكان يغفر الخطايا. هو ينقلهم بالتدريج ليفهموا من هو.
وإذا فهموا من هو فيكرموه كما يكرموا الآب آية (23). ومن يرفضه ولا يؤمن به أو لا يكرمه فمصيره الدينونة آية (24).

في هذه الآيات نرى العلاقة بين الآب والإبن :

1) *فهما مشيئة واحدة: *فالإبن لا يقدر أن تكون له إرادة منفصلة في العمل عن إرادة أبيه.
2) *غير منفصلين:* فالإبن ينظر كل ما للآب ويسمع كل ما عند الآب (وهكذا الروح القدس).
3) *نفس القدرة:* كل ما يفعله الآب يفعله الآبن.
4) *الحب يربط بينهما:* فالإبن يعرف كل أسرار الآب.
5) *كل ما للآب هو للإبن:* فالإبن يحيي من يشاء وهذا عمل الآب. وهذه عبارة لم تقال عن إيليا أو غيره حين أقاموا أموات.
6) *الإبن هو الديان:* وهذا عمل الآب "أديان الأرض كلها.." (تك25:18).
7) *لهما نفس الكرامة:* فكما يكرمون الآب عليهم أن يكرموا الإبن أيضاً.

إذاً هما متساويان.
*تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي*

*"الحق الحق أقول لكمإن من يسمع كلمتي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني،*
*فله حياةأبدية،*
*ولا يأتي إلى دينونة،*
*بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة". [24]*
تعاليمه، أي إنجيل خلاصه، هي بذار الحياة الأبدية الغالبة للموت أبديًا، متى زُرعت في القلب ترفع المؤمن فوق الموت الأبدي والدينونة في يوم الرب العظيم. لن يدخل مدينة الموت التي تحبس النفوس التي حرمت نفسها من مصدر الحياة. إنما تعبر النفس إلى إمبراطورية الحياة، ينال المؤمن مواطنة جديدة، عوض بلدة الموت يتمتع بالمواطنة السماوية ليحيا فيها أبديًا في مجدٍ سماويٍ وينطق بلغةٍ سماويةٍ.
إن كانت الحياة الأبدية لا ترتبط بالزمن، فإن عربون هذه العطية يُقدم في الحياة الحاضرة، لننمو فيها حتى تتمتع بكمالها في الحياة العتيدة.
v إنه لم يقل: "إن من يسمع كلمتي ويؤمن بي" (بدلاً من *يؤمن بالذي أرسلني*)... لأنه إن كان بعد صنع ربوات المعجزات لفترة طويلة تشككوا فيه عندما تكلم في فترة لاحقة بهذه الطريقة "إن كان أحد يحفظ كلمتي فلن يرى الموت إلى الأبد" (يو 8: 51)، وقالوا له: "قد مات إبراهيم والأنبياء، وأنت تقول إن كان أحد يحفظ كلتمي فلن يذوق الموت إلي الأبد؟" (يو 8: 52)، فلكي لا يصيروا هنا في غضب شديد، انظروا ماذا يقول؟ "إن من يسمع كلمتي*، ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني*، فله حياةأبدية" [24]. لهذا القول أثره غير القليل في قبول مقاله، عندما يتعلمون أن من يسمعونه يؤمنون أيضًا بالآب، فإنهم إذ يقبلون هذا بسهولة، يمكنهم أن يقبلوا بقية المقال بسهولة. *حديثه بطريقة متواضعة ساهمت وقدمتهم إلي الأمور العلوية*. فإنه بعد قوله "له حياة أبدية" أضاف: "ولا يأتي إلي دينونة، بل يكون قد انتقل من الموت إلي الحياة " [24][620].
v بهذين الأمرين جعل مقاله يُقبل بسهولة. أولاً لأن *الآب هو الذي نؤمن به*، وبعد ذلك الذي يؤمن *يتمتع ببركاتٍ كثيرة*. عدم الآتيان إلى دينونة يعني عدم العقوبة، إذ لا يتحدث هنا عن الموت، بل الموت الأبدي، وأيضًا عن الحياة بلا موت[621].

*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​ 
v إذ يحب البشر أن يعيشوا على هذه الأرض وُعدت لهم الحياة، وإذ يخشون الموت جدًا وُعدوا بالحياة الأبدية.
ماذا تحبون؟ أن تعيشوا. ستنالون هذا.
ماذا تخشون؟ أن تموتوا. ستكون لكم حياة أبدية...
لنحب الحياة الأبدية، بهذا نعرف كيف يلزمنا أن نجاهد كثيرًا من أجل الحياة الأبدية*[622]*

*القديس أغسطينوس*​ 
v ليس سلطان الابن يزيد، بل معرفتنا عن هذا السلطان هي التي تزيد. وليس ما نتعلمه يضيف إلى كيانه شيئًا، وإنما يضيف إلى نفعنا حتى أننا *بمعرفتنا للابن ننال حياة أبدية*. هكذا في معرفتنا لابن الله ليست كرامة له، بل فائدتنا هي المعنية*[623]*.

*القديس أمبروسيوس*​ 
v إن الروح رغم اتحادها مع اللّه فهي لا تشعر بملء السعادة بطريقةٍ مطلقة. إنما *كلما تمتعت بجماله زاد اشتياقها إليه*.
إن كلمات العريس روح وحياة (يو 24:5)، وكل من التصق بالروح يصير روحًا. كل من التصق بالحياة ينتقل من الموت إلى الحياة كما قال الرب.
هكذا فالروح البكر تشتاق دائمًا للدنو من نبع الحياة الروحية. *النبع هو فم العريس الذي تخرج منه كلمات الحياة الأبدية*. إنه يملأ الفم الذي يقترب منه مثل داود النبي الذي اجتذب روحًا خلال فمه (مز 131:118).
لما كان لزامًا على الشخص الذي يشرب من النبع أن يضع فمه على فم النبع، وحيث أن الرب ذاته هو النبع كما يقول: "إن عطش أحد فليقبل إليّ ويشرب" (يو 37:7)؛ لذلك فإن الأرواح العطشانة تشتهي إن تضع فمها على الفم الذي ينبع بالحياة ويقول: *"ليقبلني بقبلات فمه" *(نش 2:1).
من يهب الجميع الحياة، ويريد إن الجميع يخلصون، يشتهي أن يتمتع كل واحد بنصيب من هذه القبلات، لأنها تطهر من كل دنس[624].

*القديس غريغوريوس النيسي*​ 
*"الحق الحق أقول لكم إنه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن،*
*حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله،*
*والسامعون يحيون". [25]*
يميز البعض بين "*كلمة*" السيد المسيح [24] و*صوته* [25]، فكلمته هي إنجيل خلاصه حيث يجد المؤمن خلال الصليب الحياة الجديدة عوض الموت، ويتمتع بالحرية عوض العبودية، إذ يقول السيد "*كلمتي روح وحياة*" أما صوته فهو كائن في كلمته، حيث تستعذب العروس صوت عريسها، فيمتلئ قلبها بنشوة الحب وتتحسس حنانه الإلهي ولن تقبل عنه بديلاً: "خرافي تسمع صوتي" (يو 10: 27).
يشير الكتاب المقدس إلى ثلاثة أنواع من الموت: الموت الطبيعي أو الجسدي، والموت الروحي، والموت الأبدي. الأول يتحقق بانفصال النفس عن الجسد، والثاني بانفصال النفس عن الله، والثالث بانفصال النفس والجسد معًا عن الله في العالم الآخر. مقابل هذا توجد ثلاثة أنواع من الحياة: الحياة الطبيعية التي في هذا العالم، حيث يعمل الجسد مع النفس في وحدة، والحياة الروحية حيث تتمتع النفس بالوحدة مع الله الذي يقودها بروحه القدوس، والحياة الأبدية حيث يشترك الجسد مع النفس في المجد السماوي في حضن الآب.
بمجيء السيد المسيح حلت الساعة لتقوم النفس من موتها، أو انفصالها عن الله مصدر حياتها، فتتمتع بالحياة الجديدة هنا.هذه الحياة الجديدة تهيئ المؤمن لمجيء السيد المسيح الثاني حيث يقوم الأموات لتشترك الأجساد مع النفوس في الحياة الأبدية المجيدة. هذا يتحقق بأمر السيد المسيح، حيث يسمع الأموات صوته.
في مجيئه الأول يتكلم في النفس فيقيمها من الموت، وفي مجيئه الأخير يأمر فيقوم الأموات. ليتنا نسمع دومًا صوته الموجه شخصيًا إلينا: "لعازر هلم خارجًا". ففي كل عبادتنا، بل مع كل نسمة من نسمات حياتنا يلزمنا أن نميل بآذاننا إليه لنسمع صوته العذب المحيي لنفوسنا.
vتتحقق القيامة الآن، ويعبر الناس من الموت إلى الحياة، من الموت بعدم الإيمان إلى الحياة بالإيمان، من الموت بالبطلان إلى الحياة بالحق، من الموت بالشر إلى الحياة بالبرّ. لذلك توجد قيامة للأموات[625].
v الذين يؤمنون ويطيعون يحيون. قبل أن يؤمنوا ويطيعوا كانوا راقدين أمواتا. كانوا يسيرون وهم أموات. ماذا ينتفعون بسيرهم وهم أموات؟ ومع ذلك إن مات أحدهم الموت الجسدي، فيجرون يهيئون القبر ويكفنوه ويحملوه ويدفنوه؛ الموتى يدفنون الميت. وقد قيل عنهم: "دع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم" (مت ٨: ٢٢).
مثل هؤلاء الموتى أقيموا بكلمة الله ليعيشوا في الإيمان. الذين كانوا موتى في عدم إيمان أقيموا بالكلمة. عن هذه الساعة يقول الرب: "*ستأتي الساعة وقد جاءت الآن*". بكلمته يقيم هؤلاء الذين كانوا موتى في عدم الإيمان. عنهم يقول الرسول: "قم أيها النائم، وارتفع عن الموتى، فالمسيح يعطيه النور" (أف ٥: ١٤). هذه هي قيامة القلوب. هذه هي قيامة الإنسان الداخلي، هذه هي قيامة النفس.
لكن ليست هذه هي القيامة الوحيدة، إذ تبقى قيامة الجسد أيضًا. من قام ثانية في النفس سيقوم أيضًا في الجسد لتطويبه في الجسد. وأما من لم يقم أولاً في النفس فسيقوم في الجسد للعنته... إذ نتطلع إلى الرب أنه ختم علينا بهذه القيامة للنفوس التي يجب علينا جميعًا أن نسرع إليها، وأن نجاهد لنعيش فيها، وأن نثابر حتى النهاية. بقي له أن يختم علينا بقيامة الأجساد أيضًا التي ستكون في نهاية العالم. الآن فلتسمع كيف ختم بهذه أيضًا.
عندما قال: "*الحق الحق أقول لكم أنه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الأموات*"، أي غير المؤمنين، "*صوت ابن الله*"، أي الإنجيل، "*والسامعون*"، أي المطيعون "*يحيون*"*[٢٥]*، أي يتبررون، ولا يعودوا بعد غير مؤمنين. عندما أقول أنه قال هذا بقدر ما يرانا أننا محتاجون إلى التعلم عن قيامة الجسد أيضًا، ولا نُترك هكذا لذلك أكمل قوله: "*لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك أعطى الابن أيضًا أن تكون له حياة في ذاته*". هذه تشير إلى قيامة النفوس، إلى إحياء النفوس. عندئذ أضاف: "*وأعطاه سلطانًا أن يدين أيضًا لأنه ابن الإنسان*"*[٢٧]**[626]*.
v من أي مصدر يحيون؟ من الحياة. من أية حياة؟ من المسيح... يقول: "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة" (يو 14: 6).
أتريد أن تسير؟ أنا هو الطريق.
أتود ألا تُخدع؟ "أنا هو الحق".
أتريد ألا تموت؟ "أنا هو الحياة".
هذا ما يقوله مخلصك لك... البشر الذين ماتوا يقومون؛ إنهم يعبرون إلى الحياة، إذ يسمعون صوت ابن اللَّه يحيون. فيه يحيون، إذ يثابرون في الإيمان به. لأن الابن له الحياة؛ حيث له الحياة حتى أن الذين يؤمنون به يحيون[627].

*القديس أغسطينوس*​ 
v أعرفت هنا سيادة المسيح وسلطانه المطلق غير المنطوق به؟ فكما سيكون في القيامة هكذا يقول "*الآن*". لذلك عندما نسمع صوته يأمرنا أن نقوم، إذ يقول الرسول: "عندما يأمر الله يقوم الأموات" (راجع 1 تس 4: 16)[628].

*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​ 
*"لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته،*
*كذلكأُعطى الابن أيضًا أن تكون له حياة في ذاته". [26]*
يتحدث ربنا يسوع هنا بكونه المسيا الذي يخلص العالم ويهبه الحياة.
v "أ*ُعطي*" بسبب الوحدة معه. أُعطي لا لكي تؤخذ منه، بل لكي يتمجد في الابن. لقد أُعطى لا لكي يقوم الآب بحراستها، بل لكي تكون ملكًا للابن[629].
v لا تظن أنها هبة مجانية للنعمة، إذ هي سرّ ميلاده. إذ لا يوجد أي اختلاف في الحياة بين الآب والابن، كيف يمكنك أن تظن أن الآب وحده له الخلود وليس للابن[630]؟

*القديس أمبروسيوس*​ 
v أنظر، أنت تقول وتعترف أن الآب يعطى الحياة للابن لكي تكون له الحياة في ذاته، وذلك كما أن الآب له الحياة في ذاته، فلا يكون الآب في حاجة والابن أيضًا ليس في حاجة. كما أن الآب هو الحياة هكذا الابن هو الحياة، *وكلاهما يتحدان في حياة واحدة وليس حياتين*، لماذا يُقال أن الآب يعطي الحياة للابن؟ ليس كما لو كان الابن بدون حياة ونال الحياة، لأنه لو كان الأمر هكذا لما كانت له الحياة في ذاته[631].
v ماذا إذن قوله "*أعطي الابن أن تكون له حياة في ذاته*"؟ أقول باختصار أنه ولد الابن... كأنه يقول: "الآب الذي هو الحياة في ذاته قد ولد الابن الذي هو الحياة في ذاته. يمكن فهم كلمة "أعطي"_dedit_ بمعنى "ولد"_genuit_[632].
v ماذا يعني له الحياة في ذاته؟ لا يحتاج إلى الحياة من آخر، بل هو نفسه فيض من الحياة، منه ينال الغير - الذين يؤمنون به - الحياة... لقد أُعطي أن تكون له الحياة في ذاته، لمن أعطي؟ لكلمته، لذاك الذي هو "في البدء كان الكلمة، وكان الكلمة عند اللَّه"[633].

*القديس أغسطينوس*​ 
v ألا ترون أن هذا يعلن عن الشبه الكامل إلا في نقطة واحدة، هي أن الواحد هو أب والآخر هو ابن؟ فإن تعبير "*أعطي*" لمجرد إبراز هذا التمايز أما البقية كلها فمتساوية ومتشابهة تماما. واضح إن الابن يفعل كل شيء بسلطان وقوة مثل الآب، وأنه لا يستمد القوة من مصدر آخر، إذ له الحياة في ذاته مثلما للآب[634].

*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​ 
*"وأعطاه سلطانًا أن يدين أيضًا، لأنه ابن الإنسان". [27]*
يرى *القديس أمبروسيوس* أن السيد المسيح قَبِلَ أن ينال السلطان أن يدين "لأنه ابن الإنسان" أما بكونه ابن الله فهو الديان، إذ هو واحد مع الآب*[635]*.
يقول *القديس أغسطينوس *أنه هو "ابن الله في ذاته"* [٢٥]* كان يلزم (بحبه) أن يصير ابن الإنسان حين أخذنا فيه، أو أخذ طبيعتنا.
إنه إذ يقيم الموتى نراه ابن الله واهب الحياة والقيامة، وإذ يدين يتجلى أمامنا عمله الخلاصي الذي بدونه لن نتبرر، فنراه وقد حمل طبيعتنا وصار ابن الإنسان الذي مات وقام ووهبنا برَّه. يراه الأشرار أيضًا ابن الإنسان الذي صلبوه ورذلوه وطعنوه.
بقوله: "*وأعطاه أن يدين أيضا لأنه ابن الإنسان*" يوجه أنظارهم نحو نبوة دانيال النبي عنه: "كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء *مثل ابن إنسان* أتي وجاء إلي القديم الأيام، فقربوه قدامه، فأعطي سلطانًا ومجدًا وملكوتًا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة، سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض" (دا 7: 13-14).
v سيكون الديان هنا ابن الإنسان، سيكون ذلك الشكل هو الذي يدين، وقد كان تحت الحكم.
اسمعوا وافهموا ما قاله النبي بالفعل: "سينظرون إلى من طعنوه" (زك ١٢: ١٠؛ يو ١٩: ٣٧) (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). سينظرون ذات الشكل عينه الذي طعنوه بحربة. يجلس كديان ذاك الذي وقف أمام كرسي القضاء. سيحكم على المجرمين الحقيقيين، ذاك الذي جعلوه مجرمًا باطلاً. سيأتي بنفسه بذات الشكل.
هذا تراه أيضًا في الإنجيل عندما ذهب إلى السماء أمام أعين تلاميذه، وقفوا ونظروا وتكلم الصوت الملائكي: "أيها الرجال الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين... إن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقًا إلى السماء" (أع ١:١١)...
انظروا الآن على أي أساس كان هذا ينبغي أن يحدث وبحق إن الذين يلزم أن يدانوا يروا الديان. فإن الذين يدانون هم صالحون وأشرار معًا. "ولكن طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله" (مت ٥: ٨). *بقي أنه في الدينونة يعلن شكل العبد للصالحين والأشرار، ويحفظ شكل الله للصالحين وحدهم**[636]*.
v أي شيء سيناله الصالحون؟... لقد قلت أننا هناك سنكون بصحة سليمة، في أمان أحياء بلا بلايا، بلا جوع ولا عطش، بلا عيب، دون فقدان لأعيننا. هذا ما قلته ولكن ما سيكون لنا أعظم لم أقله: إننا سنرى الله الآب، فإن هذا الأمر عظيم هكذا إذا ما قورنت به كل بقية الأمور تحسب أمامه كلا شيء...
هل سيرى الشرير الله أيضًا هذا الذي قال عنه إشعياء: "ليطرد الشرير فلا يرى مجد الله" (إش ٥٦: ١٠_LXX_)؟... لذلك فإنه سيعلن نفسه للكل، للصالحين والأشرار، ولكن يحتفظ بنفسه للذين يحبونه... بعد قيامة الجسد عندما يُطرد الشرير فلا يرى مجد الله؛ فإنه "إذ أظهر نكون مثله لأننا سنراه كما هو" (١ يو ٣: ٢)، هذه هي الحياة الأبدية*[637]*
v كيف إذن لا يأتي الآب نفسه؟ ذلك بكونه لا يكون منظورًا في الدينونة، "سينظرون إلى الذي طعنوه". *الشكل الذي ظهر أمام القاضي، سيكون هو الديان*. ذاك الشكل الذين حوكم سيدين. لقد حُوكم ظلمًا، سيدين بالعدل. سيأتي في شكل العبد، وهكذا سيظهر. لأنه كيف يظهر شكل اللَّه للأبرار والظالمين؟ لو أن الدينونة ستكون بين الأبرار وحدهم يظهر لهم شكل اللَّه. ولكن لأن الدينونة هي للأبرار والظالمين، ولا يُسمح للظالمين أن يروا اللَّه، لأنه "طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعينون اللَّه" (مت 5: 8)[638].
v هناك سيكون فصل (بين الأبرار والأشرار) ولكن ليس كما هو الآن. الآن نحن منفصلون ليس من جهة المكان، بل حسب السمات والرغبات والإيمان والرجاء والمحبة. الآن نعيش معًا، نعيش مع الأشرار، وإن كانت حياة الكل ليست واحدة. في السرّ نحن متمايزون، سرّا نحن مفصولون، كالقمح في البيدر، وليس كالقمح في المخزن. في الحقل القمح مفصول ومختلط، مفصول لأنه مختلف عن التبن، ومختلط لأنه لم يُغربل بعد. بعد ذلك سيحدث فصل عام... فالذين صنعوا الصالحات سيعيشون مع ملائكة اللَّه، والذين صنعوا السيئات يتعذّبون مع إبليس وجنوده...
بعد الدينونة سيعبر شكل العبد... وسيقود الجسد بكونه الرأس، ويسلم المُلك للَّه (1 كو 15: 24). عندئذ يظهر شكل اللَّه علانية، هذا الذي لم يكن ممكنًا للأشرار أن يروه، وإنما يرون شكل العبد...
سيعلن نفسه، كما وعد للذين يحبونه. إذ يقول: "من يحبني يحفظ وصاياي؛ والذي يحبني يحبه أبي، وأنا أحبه، وأُظهر له ذاتي" (يو 14: 21)[639].

*القديس أغسطينوس*​ 
*"لا تتعجبوا من هذا،*
*فإنه تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته". [28]*
عند قيامة السيد المسيح لم يُسمع صوت ما، لأنه قام بقوته وسلطانه. أما عند إقامتنا في اليوم الأخير فيُسمع صوت المسيح الذي له سلطان أن يقيم الموتى. كما تُسمع أصوات أبواق الملائكة التي تعلن مجيء صاحب السلطان.
v كل الذين *يسمعون* يحيون، لأن كل الذين *يطيعون* يحيون...
ها نحن ننظر قيامة الفكر، ليتنا لا نترك إيماننا بقيامة الجسد...
فإنه حقًا كل الفرق التي تتعهد ببث أية عقيدة دينية في الناس يسمحون بالاعتقاد بقيامة الأذهان، وإلا يُقال لهم: إن كانت النفس لا تقوم، فلماذا تتحدثون معي؟... لكن يوجد كثيرون ينكرون قيامة الجسد، ويؤكدون أن القيامة قد تمت فعلاً بالإيمان. مثل هؤلاء الذين يقاوموهم الرسول قائلاً: "من بينهم هيمينايس وفيليتس اللذين زاغا عن الحق، قائلين أن القيامة قد صارت، فيقلبان إيمان قوم" (2 تي 2: 17-18). يقولون أن القيامة قد تمت فعلاً بطريقة لا نتوقع بها قيامة أخرى، ويلومون الذين يترجون قيامة الجسد، كما لو أن القيامة الموعود بها قد تحققت في عمل الإيمان، أي في الذهن[640].

*القديس أغسطينوس*​ 
*"فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة،*
*والذين عملوا السيآت إلى قيامة الدينونة". [29]*
*"أنا لا اقدر أنأفعل من نفسي شيئًا،*
*كماأسمعأدين،*
*ودينونتي عادلة،*
*لأني لاأطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذيأرسلني". [30]*
v كأن المسيح يقول هنا: "إنكم لم تبصروا فيّ فعلاً غريبًا مخالفًا، ولا عملاً لا يريده أبي".

*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*​ 


*اغريغوريوس*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 سبتمبر 2010)

هل فهمت اول اية وضعتها لننتقل للثانية


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*



			(الفانديك)(العدد)(العدد-16-28)(فقال موسى بهذا تعلمون ان الرب قد ارسلني لاعمل كل هذه الاعمال وانها ليست من نفسي.)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ارسالية موسي تختلف عن ارسالية المسيح كالاقنوم الثاني ارسالية المسيح باطنية في الثالوث القدوس*
​* الإرسال فليس معناه الإنفصال أو أن الابن رسول على ما يفهمه المسلمون  وإنما الإرسال هنا باطنى.. فى داخل الوحدة الثالوثية.. والإشارة إلى فعل  التجسد الذى تم بتدبير الثالوث القدوس.. ونظراً لأن الكلمة أصبح له كيان  جسدى ظاهر أمام الناس فى ذلك الزمان ولابد أن تفسر العلاقة بين الآب الذى  يعرفه اليهود وبين الكلمة المتجسد. و لعل اكبر دليل على كلامنا هذا هو ما  يقوله النبى بالروح : "ترسل روحك فتخلق.وتجدد وجه الارض" ( مز 104:30 ) فهل  يمكن ان نقول ان روح الله انفصل عنه حينما ارسله ليخلق فيجدد وجه الارض؟*​​​​*ان  الكلمة مرسل بالمعنى الخاص للدلالة على فعل التجسد وللدلالة على الكيان  الجسدى الذى أصبح له على الأرض.. ولكنه ليس رسولاً بالمعنى الذى يفهمه  المسلمون لأنه ليس مجرد إنسان.. ولا هو نبياً أو رئيساً للأنبياء.. ولكنه  هو بعينه الكلمة مقيم السماء والأرض الذى له تخر كل ركبة فى السموات وعلى  الأرض وهو مع الآب والروح القدس الإله الحقيقى وحده الذى له السجود.*​​​​*كما هل اذا سألنا , هل يجب ان يكون المُرسل بشرا؟*​​​​*أن ارسالية المسيح فى الانجيل ليست كأرسالية المسيح  فى القرأن فلا يوجد مسيحى لا يؤمن ان المسيح رسول الاب و لكن المسلمون  يؤمنون ان المسيح رسول الله ولا اعرف لماذا يتحتم علينا ان يكون المسيح  بشرا لمجرد ان المسيح رسول الاب؟؟؟*​​​​*فكلمة  الرسول لا تفيد ابدا ان يكون الرسول بشرا بل الفعل ارسل لا يحدد ابدا  ماهية طبيعة المرسل (بضم الميم) فيقول المعجم الغنى فى توضيح معنى الفعل  ارسل "1. "أَرْسَلَ رِسَالَةً إِلَى أَهْلِهِ": بَعَثَ بِهَا. " فهل معنى  هذا ان الرسالة بشرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​​​​*و  يقول ايضا"3. "يُرْسِلُ الكَلاَمَ عَلَى عَواهِنِهِ" " فهل معنى هذا ان  الكلام المرسل على عواهنه هو بشرا؟؟؟ ". و ايضا "أَرْسَلَتْ شَعْرَهَا  عَلَى كَتِفَيْهَا" فهل معنى هذا ان الشعر بشرا؟؟؟*​​​​*http://lexicons.sakhr.com/openme.asp?fileurl=/html/3061814.html*​​​​*الارسال  لا يفيد ابدا فى توضيح ماهية او طبيعة المرسل فهو يفيد التمييز فقط بين  الراسل و المرسل و هذا ما نؤمن به نحن و هذا ما نقر به ان الابن ليس هو  الاب و انما مساوى له فى الجوهر اى ان الجوهر واحد و الكرامة واحدة *​​


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

> هل ممكن استلم الحوار مع الاخ مجدي ثم ينقل الي الشبهات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تفضل يا أستاذي الكبيييييييييييير جدا ..
أنا أحبك واحب مدونة الرسول حبا شديدا ومتابع خفة دمك وردودك المفحمة ..ومعجب بشخصيتك الجميلة 
ولا زلت اتعلم فتفضل وانا سأقرأ واتعلم من حضرتك .
أنا لست شيئا امامك وامام أمثالك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*



			(الفانديك)(انجيل يوحنا)(انجيل يوحنا-5-19)(فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق  اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





لان  مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.)

أنقر للتوسيع...


شرحناه مسبقا http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111537 فالاية توضح المشيئة الواحدة وعدم عمل اقنوم الابن شيئ كاقنوم منفصل عن الآب والرد الموضوع واضح جدااااا لاني كل الي بيعملة الآب الابن يعملة لوحدة الجوهر والمشيئة *


----------



## Twin (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكراً يا أحبة لتواصلكم في الرد ....*

*يغلق الموضوع للمراجعة من قبل أحد المشرفين للقسم وكم أتمني أن أكون أنا ولكن أعتقد أن الوقت دائماً ضدي*
*وذلك لأتهام السائل الأدارة بعدم المصدقية ولكسره لقوانين القسم ولما يقوله من الأثباتات الوهمية *

*يغلق الي حين ...... يراجع أولاً وينقح ومن ثم يفتح*

*أخي السائل ستصلك رساله ع البروفايل الخاص بك بفتح الموضوع من جديد بعد المراجعة *​


----------

